# South bend 9” metal lathe - $1,000 (Greenville, OH)



## MrWhoopee (Sep 13, 2020)

South bend 9” metal lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Nice south bend Metal lathe comes with a three jaw chuck 4 jaw chuck steady rest Lantern tool post￼



					dayton.craigslist.org


----------

